# "Looking for Love in All the Wrong Places"



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

...could be this gobbler's lament. After an uneventful morning with no gobbling heard I was making my way back to the 4 wheeler when I heard a single gobble from the way I had just come. Hurrying back I set up and gave a little series of yelps from my box call. He gobbled back low volume and a fair ways away. I waited about 7-8 minutes and yelped again. His gobble about blew my hat off-lol. I shut up and let him come on. When he got to the 20ish yard point and raised his head I lowered the boom. The load of 5s from the 3" 12 ga ended his hen hunting career. He is a really nice bird-ate some this evening over a bed of rice--and great eating too!! TTT


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Nice bird!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice Bird I'm only going to be able to Hunt two days this year because I'm going to be operated on.

big rockpile


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Rock, you da' man!!


----------



## dirtman (Sep 15, 2011)

I always hear about how hard it is to hunt turkeys. I wish more people hunted them around here. If I look out my back porch right now there will be at least twenty of them sleeping in the trees. In the winter we have as many as forty in the yard cleaning up what is dropped from the bird feeders. They follow the same path every day almost like clockwork.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

dirtman said:


> I always hear about how hard it is to hunt turkeys. I wish more people hunted them around here. If I look out my back porch right now there will be at least twenty of them sleeping in the trees. In the winter we have as many as forty in the yard cleaning up what is dropped from the bird feeders. They follow the same path every day almost like clockwork.


Enjoy them, not many get to enjoy something such as that. I have some that can be heard out back of my house on the creek. Love to observe the wildlife.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I get calls everyday from townspeople wanting the flocks thinned. They get downright mean, here. Kids at the school bus stops and pets are harrased, leave huge messes everywhere. They can destroy a yard in minutes....James


----------

